# Sad News



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I’m not sure how many people new Mido, he was new to the hobby and to the forum but I learned yesterday that he suddenly passed away about 3 weeks ago

He was a friend of mine and I’ve been having a difficult time as I only found out yesterday when his brother in law reached out to me because they didn’t know what to do with his reef aquarium or how to take care of it.

The family had asked that I help them in finding a new home for his corals and equipment

I have taken all the corals to my home and placed it in my frag tank, I have also taken photos of the tank and equipment. 

I will be posting it in the buy and sell in about a week but wanted to pass on the message for now if anyone knew him.

Once I post the items, please understand that I am not making a penny on anything and the money will be going to his wife and 2 little girls 

A lot of the equipment is brand new including an apex brand new in the box, 2 gen4 pro radions with mounts, spectra 90gpd rodi with tds meter and more

If you have questions please let me know

This is a sad day as I’ve lost a friend and a fellow reefer

Thank you 

Homam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about Mido, I saw his posting a couple of times. May he RIP and condolences to this family.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sad*

wow that's horrible ,may he rest in peace and condolences to his family ..
thanks for helping his family out in there time of need ure a great reefer and again sorry for your loss for your friend


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear this news. Condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Condolences from YYC.

Never met nor had interactions with Mido but hope he and sig are reefing up a storm on the other side.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Thank you for the kind messages

I will be posting all the items for sale when I get back from my trip next weekend

I’m also waiting for the corals to open up in my frag tank so I can figure out what everything is

The hardware will be posted at that time as well

Thanks again

Homam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

damn. Its always sad to hear these types of news. May he RIP with SIG on the other side with a massive reef!

You're a good friend for taking care of his items so his family doesn't have to. 
Sorry for your loss


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Horrible to hear. Way to many people get taken to early from this world. My condolences.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I’ve posted the items for sale now in the hardware forum

Thank you to all who have provided their condolences 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*condolences*

This is a very sad news..Homi you are such a great reefer for helping them out...My condolences to Mido's family...and thank you for doing the right thing...


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*Sad to hear*

i hope and pray for the family to recover from this loss. And its very kind of you to help them in this difficult time.


----------

